# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  1st Keeping Contest Yubikoi

## dcmatrixkoi

:First: *st Keeping Contest Yubikoi* 

Menandai setahun hadirnya Yubikoi di perkoian Indonesia, maka Yubikoi akan mengadakan event KC ( keeping contest ) 
untuk para penghobi koi dengan harapan bersama sama mempelajari memelihara koi dan memiliki ikan berkualitas dari acara ini.
Adapun kekurangan dalam acara ini mohon diberikan saran kepada kami. Masukan dari hobis koi  sangat berarti untuk kami.

Atas bantuan Feikoi centre akhirnya kami bisa mendapatkan ikan berkualitas dengan harga yang terjangkau dari salah satu breeder 
di Jepang yaitu Taniguchi koi farm.

Ikan Koi sudah datang di indonesia dan ada di show room Yubikoi, yang ada di Komplek Taman Flora Blok C no. 16, jalan Alam Sutra Raya Tanggerang Selatan (depan Gereja Santa Laurensia ).  Saat ini ikan sudah lepas karantina dan siap untuk feeding.
Sekedar informasi, kondisi skin baik, tone colour baik, anatomi baik, dan body saat ini biasa karena puasa panjang.

*Aturan main KC ( Keeping Contest )*

Jenis ikan Kohaku dan Sanke (bersertifikat dari Taniguchi Koi Farm)
Ternakan dari Taniguchi koi farm di bulan Agustus tahun 2013.
Dari hasil ternakan batch ini diambil sebanyak 200 ekor oleh Mr. Taniguchi dan dibesarkan di jepang untuk dijadikan best Tategoi Jumbo. 
Kemudian Mr. Taniguchi memilih 45 ekor untuk event ini.
Ikan sudah masuk ke Indonesia pada tanggal 20 september 2014.

*Periode Jangka waktu KC ( Keeping Contest )* 
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah 14 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal  20 Oktober 2014 sampai dengan 19 Desember 2015.

*Hadiah:*

 *Grand Champion :* 
*   Rp 5.000.000,- ( Lima Juta Rupiah )* 

 *Reserve Grand Champion :*  
*   Rp 4.000.000,- ( empat Juta Rupiah )* 

 *Best Tategoi :* 
*   Rp 3.000.000,- ( Tiga Juta Rupiah )* 

 *Untuk Kois Forum 5 %*


*Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :*
Dimulai dari hari Senin tanggal 20 Oktober 2014 jam 09.00 AM waktu kois sampai dengan hari Kamis tanggal 23 Oktober 2014 jam 12.00 AM waktu kois.
untuk pemilihan berdasarkan jenis ikan Koi dan nomor ikan Koi.

*Harga Lelang :* 
Harga dimulai dari Rp 4.500.000,-
Bid kelipatan Rp 100.000,-


** Kohaku* *KOI ** 



 






















































** Sanke KOI **




































Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan KOI harus diselesaikan sebelum tgl 30 Oktober 2014.

Penilaian hasil KC (Keeping Contest) :
Penjurian akan dilakukan oleh Mr. Taniguchi, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke email : [email protected]
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois pada tanggal 11 Januari 2016
Pengiriman foto dan video setelah tanggal 22 Desember 2015 dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.

Jika ada pertanyaan dapat hubungi saya di [email protected] atau di forum KOI-S.org

Semoga berkenan dan terima kasih sebelumnya atas dukungan dan support rekan rekan.



*Regards,*
*YubiKoi*  :Yo:

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

> titip catat oom ...kohaku 023 4,5jt


siip om GTO ud dicatat kohaku 023 4,5 juta, nanti hari senin tanggal 20 Oktober 2014 kalau bisa di BID lagi ya om GTO. biar sesuai.
terima kasih om GTO.

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

> Om jimmy ....benigoi ginrin udah dikirim surabaya...sebenarnya kmrn aku pingin ikut ...lha p iwan ikut nimbrung jadi aku nggak ngebid dah....


He.. he..msh dicaringin om Bob, pak iwan baik hati dikasih sy krn udah punya saudaranya yg lbh cakep...

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om, coba tolong dibaca peraturannya.  :Cool2: 

No. 28 Rp 4,9 jt





> No 28... 4,8 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Alangkah bagusnya Kohaku ini @ Taniguchi punya Kohaku dan Sanke saja .......................yg lain side product !!!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

> Om Yubikoi...ada info date of birth dan parent koi?


om darren febriano salam kenal dari saya  :Biggrin:  
untuk date of birth ternakan Agustus 2013
parent koi akan saya coba tanyakan emailkan ke Taniguchi untuk parent namenya.

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Salkem om dcmatrixkoi...

mo nanya iTu,sanke Nya Ada dua ya yg no.31 .

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 28 Rp 6.5 juta

----------


## budi-pb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> *lho koq punyaku ilang ...........................*..........................


Dibid lagi om epoe....waktu masih banyak..

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

No. 029.  4.7jt
No. 032.  5.3jt

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budi-pb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Paka david 45 bukan saya tapi pak robet

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

No. 032.  5.5jt

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arthur

ikan nya keren-keren, jadi naksir,  :Clap2:  sukses lelang nya om,

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Update rekap BID 22 Oktober 2014 Jam 14:07 Am waktu kois :  :Plane: 

Kohaku 001 :
Kohaku 002 : By Soegianto Rp 4.500.000,-
Kohaku 003 :
Kohaku 004 :
Kohaku 005 :
Kohaku 006 :
Kohaku 007 : By E.Gartina Rp 4.700.000,-
Kohaku 008 :
Kohaku 009 :
Kohaku 010 :
Kohaku 011 : By Bpk Rasito Rp 4.600.000,-
Kohaku 012 :
Kohaku 013 : By Budi PB Rp 4.800.000,-
Kohaku 014 :
Kohaku 015 :
Kohaku 016 :
Kohaku 017 :
Kohaku 018 :
Kohaku 019 :
Kohaku 020 : By Soegianto Rp 4.500.000,-
Kohaku 021 :
Kohaku 022 :
Kohaku 023 : By Herry Dragon Rp 4.500.000,-
Kohaku 024 :
Kohaku 025 :
Kohaku 026 :
Kohaku 027 :
Kohaku 028 : By E.gartina Rp 10.000.000,-

Sanke 029 : By E.gartina Rp 4.700.000,-
Sanke 030 :
Sanke 031 :
Sanke 032 : By E.gartina Rp 5.500.000,-
Sanke 033 :
Sanke 034 : By Royal merapi Koi Rp 5.000.000,-
Sanke 035 :
Sanke 036 : By Bpk Rasito Rp 4.500.000,-
Sanke 037 :
Sanke 038 :
Sanke 039 :
Sanke 040 :
Sanke 041 :
Sanke 042 :
Sanke 043 :
Sanke 044 :
Sanke 045 :By Bpk Robert Rp 4.600.000,-

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

_tadinya mau bid ini, tapi harga dah melambung tinggi !!! ......................emang kalau bagus / tategoi, sudah banyak yg seneng !!!! 
_

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

> Mantap om david dan om soegi. Kapan2 saya main ke tempatnya ya di alam sutra


terima kasih om David pupu :Yo:  ditunggu kedatangannya ya  :High5:

----------


## kolaks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mawardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ismail02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## welly

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Update rekap BID 23 Oktober 2014 Jam 11:34 am waktu kois :  :Plane:  who's next.. sebelum jam 12:00 AM Siang waktu kois Hari 23 Kamis 2014 

Kohaku 001 :
Kohaku 002 : By Soegianto Rp 4.500.000,-
Kohaku 003 :
Kohaku 004 :
Kohaku 005 :
Kohaku 006 : By Willy Rp 4.500.000,-
Kohaku 007 : By E.Gartina Rp 4.900.000,-
Kohaku 008 :
Kohaku 009 :
Kohaku 010 :
Kohaku 011 : By Bpk Rasito Rp 4.800.000,-
Kohaku 012 :
Kohaku 013 : By Budi PB Rp 4.800.000,-
Kohaku 014 :
Kohaku 015 :
Kohaku 016 :
Kohaku 017 :
Kohaku 018 :
Kohaku 019 :
Kohaku 020 : By Soegianto Rp 4.500.000,-
Kohaku 021 :
Kohaku 022 : By irwan kusumah 4.500.000,-
Kohaku 023 : By mawardi Rp 4.600.000,-
Kohaku 024 :
Kohaku 025 :
Kohaku 026 :
Kohaku 027 : By ismail02 Rp 4.600.000,-
Kohaku 028 : By Irwan Kusumah Rp 10.100.000,-

Sanke 029 : By E.Gartina Rp 4.900.000,-
Sanke 030 :
Sanke 031 :
Sanke 032 : By E.gartina Rp 5.500.000,-
Sanke 033 :
Sanke 034 : By Royal merapi Koi Rp 5.000.000,-
Sanke 035 :
Sanke 036 : By Bpk Rasito Rp 4.700.000,-
Sanke 037 :
Sanke 038 :
Sanke 039 : By slamet Kurniawan Rp 4.500.000,-
Sanke 040 :
Sanke 041 :
Sanke 042 :
Sanke 043 :
Sanke 044 :
Sanke 045 :By Bpk Robert Rp 4.600.000,-

*Reminder Kamis tanggal 23 Oktober 2014 jam 12:00 AM siang waktu Kois,
akan ditutup untuk pemilihan lelang Keeping Contest.*  :Clock:

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kolaks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kolaks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Sanke 36 rasito5.4

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kolaks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Finish yaa Om... ::

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mawardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

> finish time rekan rekan


Om jam brp finish time nya? Di peraturan awal tdk ada perpanjangan nih....

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

> Berarti bid nya om gartina pk.12.01 sdh gak sah dong, no.28 bid terakhir di jam 11.58 ....


baik maaf sebelumnya saya sudah koreksi dan sudah lihat karena tadi banyak yang masuk, sesuai jam server kois jam 12:00 om jimmy Bid

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stevenwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Om dcmatrix...bagaimana dengan Sanke No. 32 apakah dapat di koreksi? Bid saya di halaman 18   ::

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arthur

> *Result BID kamis 23 Oktober 2014* 
> 
> Kohaku 002 : By Soegianto          Rp 4.500.000,-
> Kohaku 006 : By Willy                 Rp 4.500.000,-
> Kohaku 007 : By E.Gartina           Rp 4.900.000,-
> Kohaku 011 : By Bpk Rasito         Rp 4.800.000,-
> Kohaku 013 : By Budi PB             Rp 4.800.000,-
> Kohaku 020 : By Soegianto          Rp 4.500.000,-
> Kohaku 022 : By irwan kusumah   Rp 4.500.000,-
> ...


Selamat selamat kepada semua pemenang, lelang nya sengit bgt  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Clap2:

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Bagus sih malam aja om David, jam 24.00 gitu.. Jadi udah banyak yg tidur. Jadi lebih aman nimpa2nya


Ide bagus juga om Slamet  :First:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kolaks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dcmatrixkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Om minta pin bbx

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hebatt 3 minggu aja bisa improve gitu

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> bayarnya gorengan doang sih....


Uda dibyr pake jari jari ampuh tetep aja parahhhh

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ismail02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yubi koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yubi koi

gimana nih foto2nya ???

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yubi koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yubi koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yubi koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RL_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RL_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RL_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yubi koi

Kami penyelenggara kc bisasms no bapak2 ke no kami
Hp / WA :081281027940 
BBM : 293AB840

----------


## yubi koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yubi koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RL_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yubi koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RL_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> yg kirim video sama poto blum kirim smua om nunggu kumpul dulu semua baru penjurian <br><br>


Lha kalo nunggu kumpul semua ... Bisa bisa tidak penjurian... Kalo ikannya sudah tidak tinggal dengan pemiliknya ... Mungkin tidak di kumpulkan...

----------


## RL_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RL_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yubi koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yubi koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yubi koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yubi koi

saya ucapkan terimakasi banyak kepada koi's yg sudah memberikan kesempatan kepada kami. dan terimakasi juga kepada para peserta yg sudah mengikuti keeping contest yubi koi.

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RL_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

